# Scars



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Some years ago, on a hot summer day in south Florida, a little boy
decided to go for a swim in the old swimming hole behind his house.
in a hurry to dive into the cool water, he ran out the back door,
leaving behind shoes, socks, and shirt as he went.

He flew into the water, not realizing that as he swam toward the
middle of the lake, an alligator was swimming toward the shore.

His father working in the yard saw the two as they got closer and
closer together. In utter fear, he ran toward the water, yelling to
his son as loudly as he could.

Hearing his voice, the little boy became alarmed and made a U-turn to
swim to his father. It was too late. Just as he reached his father, the
alligator reached him.

From the dock, the father grabbed his little boy by the arms just as
the alligator snatched his legs. That began an incredible tug-of-war
between the two. The alligator was much stronger than the father, but
the father was much too passionate to let go.

A farmer happened to drive by, heard his screams, raced from his
truck, took aim and shot the alligator.

Remarkably, after weeks and weeks in the hospital, the little boy
survived. His legs were extremely scarred by the vicious attack of
the animal. And, on his arms, were deep scratches where his father's
fingernails dug into his flesh in his effort to hang on to the son he
loved.

The newspaper reporter, who interviewed the boy after the trauma,
asked if he would show him his scars. The boy lifted his pant legs. And
then, with obvious pride, he said to the reporter, "But look at my arms. I
have great scars on my arms, too. I have them because! My Dad wouldn't let
go."

You and I can identify with that little boy. We have scars, too. No,
not from an alligator, but the scars of a painful past. Some of those
scars are unsightly and have caused us deep regret. But, some wounds,
my friend, are because God has refused to let go. In the midst of your
struggle, He's been there holding on to you.

The Scripture teaches that God loves you. You are a child of God. He
wants to protect you and provide for you in every way But sometimes
we foolishly wade into dangerous situations, not knowing what lies
ahead. The swimming hole of life is filled with peril - and we forget
that the enemy is waiting to attack. That's when the tug-of-war begins - and if
you have the scars of His love on your arms, be very, very grateful. He did
not and will not ever let you go.

Please pass this on to those you love. God has blessed you, so that
you can be a blessing to others. You just never know where a person is
in his/her life and what they are going through.

Never judge another persons scars, because you don't know how they got
them.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Jdub_54 said:


> Never judge another persons scars, because you don't know how they got them.


Thanks for that lesson. I appreciated the message.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

I am glad I have found some "guides " here that lead me to deeper waters


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Jdub_54 said:


> Never judge another persons scars, because you don't know how they got
> them.


Amen to that Brother!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh GOD is so good. What a great message. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Great Post!*

I would not trade my scars for anything. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks,it rings so true!!!!


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Jesus Christ took my scars to the cross. I am blessed beyond measure. He even went to hell for me and was victorious. What more do I need? 

Thanks for the nice illustration. Very touching.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

When I have gone into jails and prisons with my testimony it is those scars that give credibility to my witness. Those listening know I have "been there." Much like someone who has had an abortion makes the best counselor for someone seeking help in that area. It was a hell of a way to get a testimony but I thank God for keeping me alive and using it for his glory. That is what I mean when I say God was working in my life all along.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praise the Lord, I call them stepping stones to heaven. We had to walk each one of them and learn them by heart. And KNOW that Jesus is the reason we have made it this far.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

A great message.


----------

